# cooked veg?



## immiexxo (Aug 28, 2015)

Is cooked vegetables okay to be fed to a tortoise? Percy just tried cauliflower and carrot both boiled and he loved it! Is this okay for him or should I not let him have any anymore. 
At the moment I'm just trying him on things as I'm due to take him back to university soon and am looking for things to feed him over winter when it'll be hard to get weeds x


----------



## TortoiseBlobs (Sep 13, 2015)

I would also be interested in the answer to this question.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 13, 2015)

Cooked is fine, though some of the nutrients may be lost during the cooking process so raw is usually better.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 13, 2015)

*Cooked without any additives (salt, butter, pepper, etc)*


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2015)

to find out whether its ok or not we have to know what cooking does to vegetables. now I'm not a scientist even though I play one on TV. but I've always been told that cooking takes away a lot of nutrients in vegetables. based on that information I wouldn't feed. now as to how true the above information is I can't say.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2015)

jaizei said:


> *Cooked without any additives (salt, butter, pepper, etc)*


oh you mean no flavor what so ever


----------

